# Ceiling Texturing



## j78kerr (Feb 26, 2008)

doing a remodeling job in new orleans. the home owners do not want to replace the entire ceiling......so i am going to replace more than half of it. is there a way to get a clean slate with the old texture on the ceilings. there are five different patterns throughout the house now...and i would like to retexture the entire ceiling with one pattern.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

j78kerr said:


> doing a remodeling job in new orleans. the home owners do not want to replace the entire ceiling......so i am going to replace more than half of it. is there a way to get a clean slate with the old texture on the ceilings. there are five different patterns throughout the house now...and i would like to retexture the entire ceiling with one pattern.


What kind of texture is it? Has it been painted to the point that a Porter Cable sander won't dent it? Is it fine enough to skim over?

It would be either to scrape/sand it off. Coat it in with mud. Or cover and re-finish over it with 1/2" or 1/4" board. Sometimes covering it is the least in labor.
jdl


----------



## rettt (Mar 31, 2008)

Try this - get a pump sprayer fill it with warm water and spray the ceiling in approx 5foot by 5 foot area with the warm water after wetting down the area let the water set into the ceiling texture for 5 to 10 minutes then , Use a sharp mud knife and slide the knife edge along the ceiling making sure to watch out for original bed joints .The texture should peel off very easly ! Dont jab the sheet rock with the mud knife and damage the original sheet rock paper bonded surface . Make sure to take a wet rag or wet sponge and wipe all residual texture from your sheet rock surface after you have done the first step . If you leave the fine powered mastic of the original texture on your old ceiling and dont do a wet wipe down to remove the residual powder you will have major problem with your new texture wanting to flake off when it is painted with a roller ! In short if you do not wipe the residue off after wet scraping your new texture will flake off while using a roller to paint !


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

To me skimming the ceiling would be the only... hey, you probably already did this job... this is an old post... :whistling2:


----------

